# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Dianatel gel - iskustva

## Cathy

Jel netko ima iskustvo sa Dianatel gelom. Čitam da je jako skup, a da je pola tube dovoljno za jedan porod. Ako nađem kod nekoga da prodaje jel ima smisla kupiti?
Evo ovdje ima o njemu: http://www.trudnoca.hr/zanimljivosti...ajku-i-dijete/

----------


## Cathy

U stvari je DIANATAL gel.

----------


## martinaP

Imas oglas na njuskalu za 2 tube.

----------


## Cathy

> Imas oglas na njuskalu za 2 tube.


A imaš iskustva, jel vrijedi para?

----------


## Tanči

Kaj točno radi taj gel?

----------


## martinaP

> A imaš iskustva, jel vrijedi para?


Ne, prvi put čujem za to. Čini mi se da ne može naškoditi. Jesi pitala ginekologa što misli o tome?

----------


## Cathy

> Ne, prvi put čujem za to. Čini mi se da ne može naškoditi. Jesi pitala ginekologa što misli o tome?


Nisam ali budem. Tek sam jučer saznala za njega. :Grin: 
*Tanči* imaš link gore.

----------


## Kaae

Odakle ti ova... glupost, pardon my french?


"Dianatal Obstetric Gel has a purely physical mechanism of action. It  does not contain any active ingredients and is not absorbed by the body.  The tolerability and safety for mother and child (vagina, skin, eyes,  nose and mouth) underwent rigorous clinical testing.
                No side effects or drug interactions have been reported up to now in connection with the use Dianatal Obstetric Gel. "


Znaci, nema aktivnih tvari...  ok, sto je to onda? Od cega je napravljen gel?

Tijelo ga ne apsorbira? Stvarno? Ugurat ces ga tamo gdje ti se nalazi nerodjena beba, a tijelo to magicno nece apsorbirati? Pa dajes ga bebi na pladnju.

Bljak.

----------


## Kaae

"Dianatal was specially developed in Switzerland to facilitate vaginal birth."

:rofl:

Mislim, bez ovog gela zena naravno ne moze vaginalno roditi..

Oprosti sto uzurpiram temu, ali ovo je stvarno jedan od najblesavijih proizvoda koje sam srela u zadnjih tisucu godina. Nadam se da ginekolozi ovo ne stavljaju zenama u rodnicu.

----------


## Cathy

> "Dianatal was specially developed in Switzerland to facilitate vaginal birth."
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mislim, bez ovog gela zena naravno ne moze vaginalno roditi..
> 
> Oprosti sto uzurpiram temu, ali ovo je stvarno jedan od najblesavijih proizvoda koje sam srela u zadnjih tisucu godina. Nadam se da ginekolozi ovo ne stavljaju zenama u rodnicu.


Ima dosta komentara po raznim forumima, pa sam uz čitanje odlučila pitati i ovdje.
Recimo koliko sam skužila kod Podobnika ga koriste.

----------


## Kaae

Za masiranje medjice mozes koristiti i nesto drugo, puno jeftinije. Ako je to ono cemu ovaj gel sluzi. Inace ovako kako su ga opisali, ono, pojma nemam na kakav voodoo misle.

----------


## Cathy

> Za masiranje medjice mozes koristiti i nesto drugo, puno jeftinije. Ako je to ono cemu ovaj gel sluzi. Inace ovako kako su ga opisali, ono, pojma nemam na kakav voodoo misle.


Koliko sam ja skužila to bi trebalo pomoći bebi da lakše prođe kroz porođajni kanal i da se ne mora rezati. Nekako kao lubrikant koji smanji trenje. Bar tako cure pričaju po forumima. Ono, podmažeš unutra i onda beba samo isklizne. Kažu da se mora aplicirati nakon što pukne vodenjak jer ga inače tekućina ispere.
E sada, jel to moguće ili ne, ne znam i zato pitam. :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Najbolji lijek protiv rezanja je razuman lijecnik ili primalja, skolovani u skladu s vremenom - takvi nece raditi epiziotomiju. Rezanje je nuzno u vrlo malom broju slucajeva, uglavnom kad je potrebno koristenje forcepsa ili vakuuma. Inace, ako kazu da se mora - lazu.

Moja prva beba je samo tako iskliznula, nije bilo nikakvog tiskanja, izasao je zajedno s vodenjakom kad mu je doslo vrijeme da izadje, a ja sam svejedno imala savove drugog stupnja. Nitko me nije rezao.

----------


## Cathy

> Najbolji lijek protiv rezanja je razuman lijecnik ili primalja, skolovani u skladu s vremenom - takvi nece raditi epiziotomiju. Rezanje je nuzno u vrlo malom broju slucajeva, uglavnom kad je potrebno koristenje forcepsa ili vakuuma. Inace, ako kazu da se mora - lazu.
> 
> Moja prva beba je samo tako iskliznula, nije bilo nikakvog tiskanja, izasao je zajedno s vodenjakom kad mu je doslo vrijeme da izadje, a ja sam svejedno imala savove drugog stupnja. Nitko me nije rezao.


Pa možda da su te rezali ne bi imala šavove drugog stupnja.
Mene su tri puta rezali i mogu ti reći da je koma jer je svaki puta skoro po istom mjestu. Kao moraju se držati iste preporučene strane. Tvrde da sa time kontroliraju pucanje međice.

----------


## Kaae

Ne rezu jer je znanstveno dokazano da se reze vise nego sto bi zena sama popucala. Ostavljaju zahvate samo za forceps i ponekad vakuum. 

To sto ovdje zovu savovima drugog stupnja je dugo oko 2.5 centimetra. Nije boljelo uopce, ustala sam odmah, sjedila, hodala. Pod odmah mislim unutar sat vremena oko poroda, ako ne i prije. Ustala bih i ranije, ali bavila sam se bebom, izmedju ostalog. Drugi put sam popucala manje, beba je bila okrenuta drugacije (sin je bio sunny side up), a i dosta je bila manja. Nemam oziljke ni od jednog poroda; rana me nije boljela niti jednom.

Medjicu mozes masirati kantarionom, ako se ne varam. U svakom slucaju ima jeftinijih rjesenja, a ne oslanjaju se na neku neobjasnjivu magiju.

----------


## spajalica

Ajme Kaae sta si nabrijana. Zena procitala pa pita. Ima pitanja na forumu po mojim kriterijima jos bedastijih od ovog. 
Cathy nemam iskustva. A kako planiram ni necu. I prvi put sam za ovo cula na ovoj temi.

----------


## Cathy

> Ajme Kaae sta si nabrijana. Zena procitala pa pita. Ima pitanja na forumu po mojim kriterijima jos bedastijih od ovog. 
> Cathy nemam iskustva. A kako planiram ni necu. I prvi put sam za ovo cula na ovoj temi.


Upravo tako želim biti informirana. 
Kaae u Hrvatskoj režu po defoltu,  a šivanje je isto priča za sebe.
Treći puta me šivanje boljelo više od poroda i to samo zato jer krava nije čekala da počne djelovati anestezija nego je šivala na živo.

----------


## sirius

Ne rezu ako im zabranis da rade rutinski.
Doslovno. Ja jesam. Uz pisanu izjavu da NE zelim da me rezu rutinski.
Imala sam pucanje drugog stupnja jer su u panici potegnuli dijete nakon sto jeizasla glava pa me zakacilo ramenim.
Pucanje drugog stupnja bila pjesma prema epizotomiji sa prvog poroda (kad rade epi, reze se 3 sloja izmedu ostalog i misic)

----------


## sirius

Inace, pojma nemam o gelu za koji pitas.  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Cathy,kupi Weledino ulje za masažu međice i masiraj,više ćeš si dobra tako napravit 100%

Ja sam s oba poroda predala plan poroda u kojem sam odbila epi,no i sami su mi naglašavali u rodilištu da se to više ne radi rutinski....
a tko bi ti aplicirao gel nakon što ti pukne vodenjak,planiraš biti kod kuće dok se to ne dogodi pa da sama ili ćeš tražiti u rodilištu da ti ga apliciraju?
ako će biti toliko susretljivi onda će se sigurno i suzdržati od epi ako to zatražiš....

----------


## Cathy

> Cathy,kupi Weledino ulje za masažu međice i masiraj,više ćeš si dobra tako napravit 100%
> 
> Ja sam s oba poroda predala plan poroda u kojem sam odbila epi,no i sami su mi naglašavali u rodilištu da se to više ne radi rutinski....
> a tko bi ti aplicirao gel nakon što ti pukne vodenjak,planiraš biti kod kuće dok se to ne dogodi pa da sama ili ćeš tražiti u rodilištu da ti ga apliciraju?
> ako će biti toliko susretljivi onda će se sigurno i suzdržati od epi ako to zatražiš....


Kažu cure na forum. hr da babica aplicira gel nakon kaj ode plodna voda.  Babice ne govore niti za niti protiv,  samo da je to medicinski proizvod i kao takav dozvoljen. I da kod nekih pomaže a kod nekih ne. A ginić nije čuo za to tako da nisam pametnija.

----------


## jelena.O

A pitaš za sebe?

----------


## Cathy

> A pitaš za sebe?


Volim biti informirana. :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Ok ali kak vele cure ima drugih metoda da ne mora doći do rezanja

----------


## Newmommy

Mene nisu rezali a sjećam se da su kod izgona koristili Johnson baby ulje.

----------


## marina*igrica

Evo žene da obnovim temu,Jel koja skoro rađala uz pomoć Dianatal gela?? :Smile:

----------


## jabucica

> Evo žene da obnovim temu,Jel koja skoro rađala uz pomoć Dianatal gela??


Pretpostavljam da nije, ja se ne bi usudila to koristiti

----------


## marina1221

ja sam ga koristila, rodila sam prije dva mjeseca. nebi se slozila sam ovim da je isto kao koristenje obicnog baby ulja, meni su u prvoj trudnoci masirali medicu i osim sto sam popucala jos su me i rezali, imala sam puno savova i dobila sam infekciju od ulja jer se ispostavilo da sam alergicna. raspitala sam se dosta o dianatalu kod svog gin jer sam se uzasno bojala poroda s obzirom na iskustvo iz prvog poroda. stavljali su mi ga prvi put kad sam dosla u rodaonu pa recimo svaka 2 sata, potrosila sam 5 tuba od 6 kolko je u kutiji jer je porod trajao dosta dugo, oko 11 sati sam lezala u radaoni. meni je moj ginekolg objasnio da nema nikakve veze sa baby uljem zato sto se baby ulje koristi samo za masiranje medice i da se zapravo niti nebi smjelo korsiti jer mu nije namjena za to, i nigdje u otpusnom pismu za prvi porod mi ne pise da su mi ga stavljali, tako da su se oglusili na moju infekciju (nisu je imali cime potkrijepit jer se ulje kao nije koristilo, muz je bio samnom i vidio je da stavljaju baby ulje). gel se aplicira bas unutra u kanal i takva je tuba sa kao nekom cjevciom na vrhu i on zapravo pomaze da se unutra napravi sluzavi sloj, a pogotovo nakon sto ode plodna voda, a masiranje medice njime je tek dodatno sto se moze tim gelom. ovaj put na srecu nisam popucala i oporavak od poroda nisam niti osjetila, osim klasicno krvarenje i malo bolovi u zdjelici,a li mogla sam sjedit normalno od prvog dana!ako cu ici opet roditi sigurno cu ga opet uzet jer sam ovaj put bila sva u strahu od proslog poroda a na kraju je sve ispalo puno lakse od prvog puta. ja sam ga kupila preko weba i bio je neki popust tad pa je bio nesto jeftiniji, ali oept nije da radam svaki mjesec pa da ispada jako veliki trosak..

----------


## JUHU

Joj ja se isto dvoumim dali da ga kupim. Htjela bih probati, bas sam pitala primalje na tečaju sad kad sam bila sto one misle o tom gelu ali nisu ništa bas puno rekle jer nisu imale dosta iskustva s njim, kažu da jako malo žena donosi taj gel a predpostavljam da je to zbog cijene. Ja isto mislim da Nije to sad neki bas ogroman trošak jer se kupi jednom into je to. Budem pitala još svog ginekologa sto on misli. Al najvjerojatnije cu ga kupiti pa sta bude bude. 
Ako ima još NETKO iskustva s gelom bilo bi lijepo čuti dali je i Vama djelovalo.
@marina1221 gdje di ti rodila, u kojem rodilištu?

----------


## marina1221

> Joj ja se isto dvoumim dali da ga kupim. Htjela bih probati, bas sam pitala primalje na tečaju sad kad sam bila sto one misle o tom gelu ali nisu ništa bas puno rekle jer nisu imale dosta iskustva s njim, kažu da jako malo žena donosi taj gel a predpostavljam da je to zbog cijene. Ja isto mislim da Nije to sad neki bas ogroman trošak jer se kupi jednom into je to. Budem pitala još svog ginekologa sto on misli. Al najvjerojatnije cu ga kupiti pa sta bude bude. 
> Ako ima još NETKO iskustva s gelom bilo bi lijepo čuti dali je i Vama djelovalo.
> @marina1221 gdje di ti rodila, u kojem rodilištu?


rodila sam u vinogradskoj. meni je moj ginekolog to preporucio jer je znao klko se bojim ponovnog poroda, i kad sam dosla u trudnicku ambunatu sam pitala za to i rekla da bi koristila i rekao mi je tamo dr da oni vec neko vrijeme sa njim rade i da imaju dosta pozitivna iskustva, pogotovo bas kod izlaska bebe jer kao lakse klizi a i manje zene pucaju. tu na forumu nema bas puno komantara,pogledaj na njihovom faceu mozda tamo mame nesto friskije pisu.

----------


## Vrci

Vezano uz gel, na tečaju na SD su nam rekli da ga dosta žena uzme sa sobom. Oni ga tad stave, i primalja kaže da iako nema puno iskustava, ona ga smatra pozitivnim

----------

